# 5400 rpm vs 7200 rpm



## lyndonguitar (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay so I'm Planning to buy a new 'cheap' HDD cause all of my HDDs are running out of space I need all of them so badly(super lots of games and movies and just for fun)

1.5tb Seagate™ 7200.11 32mb --- php4500

2 tb Seagate™ Barracuda LP (ST32000542AS) 5900rpm 32mb --- php5650

The price difference of the two when converted to $ is just about 20 dollars.
(2tb is about 110$ here, 'cheap' for me)

okay so I saw this 2 HDDs. one is 1.5 tb BUT it has 7200rpm which I think is faster. 

BUT the other one is 2 tb but it spins at 5200 rpm. 


SO which one is a better deal???

I'm using the 2TB to store Movies, Isos, Games, Pics and any other 'Big' files.

Not to be used as my Primary, No OS or any program will be installed.

I have 
500 GB as my primary. 
1 TB - old OS(XP) and backup HDD. 
1.5 TB - my 'Big' files storage.
2 TB - need moreeeeeeeeeeee

I really need to have a more storage cause its like I'm putting a new movie or game in my HDD every day.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2010)

it makes a difference if it was apples to apples, but since the drives are different, the platter density is different and therefore the larger capacity drive gets a speed boost to help negate the slower access times.


IMO get a samsung F4, even at 5,400 (or 5,900 or whatever RPM its at) its just as fast as my seagate 1.5TBs at 7,200 RPM


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it makes a difference if it was apples to apples, but since the drives are different, the platter density is different and therefore the larger capacity drive gets a speed boost to help negate the slower access times.
> 
> 
> IMO get a samsung F4, even at 5,400 (or 5,900 or whatever RPM its at) its just as fast as my seagate 1.5TBs at 7,200 RPM



Thanks!, now I understand. Ill get the 2 tb one


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 6, 2010)

You can always transfer things around so that the slowest drives hold the "archiving" files, while the drive with better performance can hold your games and other "active" files.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> You can always transfer things around so that the slowest drives hold the "archiving" files, while the drive with better performance can hold your games and other "active" files.



thats what i do.


----------

